# How Much to Power Rake and Aerate 20k square feet?



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

I want to power rake and aerate in a few weeks and decided to hire it out. What sort of range should I expect for a power raking and double pass core aeration for 20,000 square feet of lawn?

I'm doing the seed and fert on my own after the fact, so really I'm curious to hear your thoughts on what the labor would cost.

Thanks guys!
p.s. I live in the northeast a couple hours north of NYC


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

phil said:


> I want to power rake and aerate in a few weeks and decided to hire it out. What sort of range should I expect for a power raking and double pass core aeration for 20,000 square feet of lawn?
> 
> I'm doing the seed and fert on my own after the fact, so really I'm curious to hear your thoughts on what the labor would cost.
> 
> ...


I live in Central PA and the lawn service I use charges $225 for the aeration on 16,000 sq ft. I imagine power rake would be the same if not more to do because of the labor to pick up the mess. Unless they have a different machine, a power rake is about 20in so 20,000 sq ft would take at least 1.5 hours.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

350 would be fair


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Honestly if you're on this forum then you should consider doing it yourself. In my area a ride on core Aerator is $180 for a weekend and a power rake is $75.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought my power rake slice seeder that has a delta reel on it for 800$. it was like brand new. I've used it several times on my 20k yard. Looks like with those prices it will be paid for soon.

Its definitely hard work and beats you up but if your up to it, have time, and want to save some coin then consider a diy project.

Doing these will definitely help your seeding project.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Last tear I dethatched with a manual dethatching rake, this year I borrowed a power rake, that has a bag to catch the torn out grass. It left about 1/2 of torn out grass on the ground which I picked up with a lawn mower. It was fun, relaxing and noisy.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

If you are going to hire any landscaper, ask around on facebook with people in your local area. The pricing will vary a lot regionally, and yes the price will depend on how fancy your house looks. But even if you know what range, local recommendations will be important. There a lot of good guys out there, but a ton of poor ones..


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks guys - appreciate the insight. So so much stuff going on this late summer that getting the heavy lifting part taken care of should help a lot.

@high leverage I have considered doing it myself. Can I still be on the forum?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@high leverage I have considered doing it myself. Can I still be on the forum? 
Do you at least own a verticutter, lawn thatcher, aerator, stand on spreader and 5 gang reel? If not, you are on thin ice.


----------

